# My first saya



## pkjames (Aug 31, 2013)

Made my first saya today, made of rosewood. Friction fit, a bit tight, and not the best finish but turned out OK. Guess I will have to take on the effort of finally thinning the knife (my mum is using it now )

The knife is a hiromoto santoku 180mm. 

just finished






mineral oil





done


----------



## tripleq (Aug 31, 2013)

I like it. Nice work.


----------



## knyfeknerd (Aug 31, 2013)

looks good to me


----------



## Baby Huey (Aug 31, 2013)

Good job. I have been toying witth the idea of trying to make one. The one I got with my Konosuke HD2 is loose and allowsth knife to shift around too much for my comfort.


----------



## Mrmnms (Aug 31, 2013)

The grain really pops after you finished it. Looks great.


----------



## Von blewitt (Sep 1, 2013)

Great work James!


----------



## sachem allison (Sep 1, 2013)

i like it.


----------



## scotchef38 (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks good James.


----------



## pkjames (Sep 1, 2013)

Tks for the kind words guys :lol2:


----------



## EdipisReks (Sep 1, 2013)

Looks nice to me!


----------



## pkjames (Sep 2, 2013)

now the 2nd attempt. was using some other timber, but found a big void after preparing it


----------



## Mingooch (Sep 2, 2013)

I wish I had one that nice. I like it.


----------



## ocho (Sep 2, 2013)

I like the bright colors of your finishing :doublethumbsup:

Bryan


----------



## NO ChoP! (Sep 3, 2013)

Looks great!

btw, I purposely make them tight, and then go back with a file, to ensure a nice tight fitment.


----------



## pkjames (Sep 3, 2013)

NO ChoP! said:


> Looks great!
> 
> btw, I purposely make them tight, and then go back with a file, to ensure a nice tight fitment.



Thanks for the tip No Chop!
I was making one today, using a rasp to do the final clean up, and I overdid it  will use file instead.


----------



## andre s (Sep 3, 2013)

very cool. the grain pattern/location is elegant. curious to know if you planned it out that way.
i dig it. well done


----------



## V1P (Sep 3, 2013)

Very nice sayas, wished I have your woodworking skill.


----------



## pkjames (Sep 3, 2013)

andre s said:


> very cool. the grain pattern/location is elegant. curious to know if you planned it out that way.
> i dig it. well done


tks, for the grain, it just happen that the timber i decided to use has really nice pattern. I didn't choose the good bits. 

Here is another one, for shig santoku, timber is called flame Mackay cedar, native to Queensland, AU. I double it is a true ceder but quite soft like ceder. Horrible stuff in terms of irritation, had to use air-sheild mask when cutting it up 









this is the flame


----------



## jklip13 (Oct 25, 2013)

you should try adding a pin, might be cool


----------



## pkjames (Dec 1, 2013)

so here is my latest attempt 
Saya made of curly tasmania blackwood, gidgee pin


----------



## icanhaschzbrgr (Dec 1, 2013)

Wow! An awesome knife in a cool saya laying on beautiful wooden surface. Really nice photos!


----------



## pkjames (Dec 1, 2013)

thanks for the compliment


----------



## theLawlCat (Dec 1, 2013)

That looks really nice


----------



## marc4pt0 (Dec 1, 2013)

Looks great! Very nice job indeed


----------



## crunchy (Dec 16, 2013)

Looks a bit snug but the finish looks great


----------



## Nmko (Dec 16, 2013)

Gorgeous work! 
Where are you getting your timber from James?

if you don't mind me asking... :thumbsup:


----------



## pkjames (Dec 23, 2013)

Nmko said:


> Gorgeous work!
> Where are you getting your timber from James?
> 
> if you don't mind me asking... :thumbsup:



i am a woodworker, and i usually get these timber from fellow woodworkers


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

look great, nice finish


----------

